# Canoe the Licking River ?



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever canoed down the Licking River? I was wanting to put in somewhere past the big basket and maybe take it down to Toboso. Let me know if you have a good put in and take out spot.

Thanks,

Whateversbitn


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

I have only floated the section from Ridgley Tract (just south of Buckeye) to Edwards Ball Field on the East edge of Newark. Did put on over near the basket once...but only fished from there. Came back and pulled out at the same spot, no float trip. 

It is a pleasant river to canoe...have thought about going all the way to Dillon some time.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This is a thread I posted last year:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=76413

I've also gone up the Licking from the tailwaters of Dillon as far as you can get with an electric motor in a canoe. It was pretty muddy that day, and I did not have much fishing success.

You should also check out this thread for web addresses for river access points in Ohio.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=77539

You might get more responses if you moved this over to the canoe and kayak subforum under boats and motors.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. We are headin out tomorrow around 5:00 p.m. I've got the canoe all loaded and ready.


----------

